# Weed pots



## barry richardson (Oct 5, 2020)

Made a few, a quick fix for my turning craving, first and third are pistachio (I think) the pinkish ones are Carob, made from dead limbs with lots of warty mini-burls....

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 1


----------



## rob3232 (Oct 5, 2020)

Looks great Barry! From left to right. #2 and #4 are my favorites. 

Rob

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 5, 2020)

Look good Barry. What do you do to the non-turned areas on the bottom to smooth them out? Pressure wash? And what kind of finish did you use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 5, 2020)

Leaving the burls in natural form like this is a great way to use up small limb burls. Thanks for sharing the idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 5, 2020)

Love them, great way to utilize those small interesting pieces of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 5, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Made a few, a quick fix for my turning craving, first and third are pistachio (I think) the pinkish ones are Carob, made from dead limbs with lots of warty mini-burls....
> View attachment 194378


pink ones look like california pepper


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2020)

Nice ones Barry! Do you have a tube in them?


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 5, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Look good Barry. What do you do to the non-turned areas on the bottom to smooth them out? Pressure wash? And what kind of finish did you use?


These were dead limbs and the bark came off pretty easy, underneath, the cambium layer is naturally kinda slick, I just clean it with stiff bristle brush. The finish is spray poly

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 5, 2020)

Tony said:


> Nice ones Barry! Do you have a tube in them?


Yes I drilled them for 5/8 tubes I got from Amazon on the cheap...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 5, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> These were dead limbs and the bark came off pretty easy, underneath, the cambium layer is naturally kinda slick, I just clean it with stiff bristle brush. The finish is spray poly



Thanks for the info Barry.


----------



## Barb (Oct 6, 2020)

They're all very cool! I love how you left the mini burls and stuff on the bottoms.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 6, 2020)

Didn't the hippies make weed pots in the 60's?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Maverick (Oct 6, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Didn't the hippies make weed pots in the 60's?



and they were waaaaay cooool maaaaan

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 6, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Didn't the hippies make weed pots in the 60's?



Every time I see "weed pot" I think of something like that....only I live in Colorado now......

Nice turns Barry!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 6, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Every time I see "weed pot" I think of something like that....only I live in Colorado now......
> 
> Nice turns Barry!!!!


Heck Garry, it's not just Colorado anymore, Illinois legalized recreational pot this year too..... and even before that, when I started turning and saw the term, and the resulting pot, my first thought was it's got to be tough getting your weed out of that little hole in the top

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 6, 2020)

You guys are onto something ... fancy wood burl bongs!! The market is untapped and wide open.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 6, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Heck Garry, it's not just Colorado anymore, Illinois legalized recreational pot this year too..... and even before that, when I started turning and saw the term, and the resulting pot, my first thought was it's got to be tough getting your weed out of that little hole in the top



Nope, they’ll just drill a small hole on the other end and smoke it. Probably sell more that way too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner (Oct 6, 2020)

Great way to get your fix Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

